# ISOM rum!!!



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Well its my good bud and bass players big B-DAY next month and the main thing is he would love to have some good isom's, and preferably some great RUM from the island as well. ANy recomendations. SO far i have found no leads in the direction i need to take-


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm sure others with more experience than I have can provide good recommendations.

Meanwhile, you might enjoy this site. I found it interesting.

http://www.ministryofrum.com/


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Pusser's Old Navy Rum is one of my favs. Of course its from the BVI instead, but that's pretty close. It's good stuff, give it a shot. Gosling's Black Seal is also good stuff, but IONO where it's from.
Ray


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dang wish I could help u bro.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks for th ehelp so far guy's im still all ears


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Lot's of different rums from lots of different ISOM's  

If your looking for CUBAN rum, Havana Club is probably the most well known. Good luck finding someone who will ship it here though.

And just for the record, it's really no better than any top shelf rum available legally here.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The three year old Havana Club is great for dinking straight or mixing drinks with.

The seven year old is made and should be enjoyed only one way. Straight up to enjoy the flavors.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> The seven year old is made and should be enjoyed only one way. Straight up to enjoy the flavors.


Only way I drink mine Richard.
Although I must confess that a couple of weeks ago, thirsty for some rum and coke, I did use a bit as a mixer. Slapped myself a few times when I was done and promised never to do it again.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Outside of trying to 'import' it yourself, you will have some issues finding anyone who will ship to the US. I wouldn't try it.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

If you're looking for great rum, Jamaica pwns Cuba.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I recommend Rhum Barbancourt Reserve Speciale from Haiti. Choose from 4, 8, and 15 years old. The 15 yo will cost you around $40, the other two come in under $20.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Honestly, Havana Club is nothing special. Cuba has more to talk about on cigars than it does on rum, that is for sure.

My friend has a bottle of Cuban Bacardi that is from before the Revolution; totally unopened. I wonder if it's worth anything?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> I recommend Rhum Barbancourt Reserve Speciale from Haiti. Choose from 4, 8, and 15 years old. The 15 yo will cost you around $40, the other two come in under $20.


:tpd:

Barbancourt is a great value, and if my memory serves me right... is done in a similar style to Cuban rums. $40 for any distilled liquour of 15 years is a deal.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Where am i able to find these guys?
-Barbancourt
-Rhum Barbancourt Reserve Speciale from Haiti

They both interest me and i HIGHLY dought my little town will have them haha. Thanks for the awsome help guys-


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Pusser's Old Navy Rum is one of my favs. Of course its from the BVI instead, but that's pretty close. It's good stuff, give it a shot. Gosling's Black Seal is also good stuff, but IONO where it's from.
> Ray


+1, went bareboating in the British Virgin Islands, and was blown away by the Pussers factory and rum quality.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Well its my good bud and bass players big B-DAY next month and the main thing is he would love to have some good isom's, and preferably some great RUM from the island as well. ANy recomendations. SO far i have found no leads in the direction i need to take-


If you want something that tastes like Havana Club I would suggest some Listerine or maybe some paint thinner. You could go for some old school Sterno?
If you want some really nice rum I would go with the Diplomatico or Ron Zacapa 23 anos. Cuban Rum is terrible..... u

ATL


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

I recommend Ron Zacapa Centenario. It's world class rum out of Guatemala, believe it or not.

http://www.ronzacapacentenario.com/


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

haha so i take it cuban rum sucks the dong haha. Any sites that sell these mentioned rums online?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> haha so i take it cuban rum sucks the dong haha. Any sites that sell these mentioned rums online?


Crown Wine & Spirits here locally sells both Zacapa and Diplomatico. Their website does ship, but it depends on which state you live in.

http://www.crownwineandspirits.com/index.asp

ATL


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

Angostura 1919 out of Trinidad and Tobago. Good stuff.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Crown Wine & Spirits here locally sells both Zacapa and Diplomatico. Their website does ship, but it depends on which state you live in.
> 
> http://www.crownwineandspirits.com/index.asp
> 
> ATL


Andrew, which Diplomatico did you bring to the herf last March. I have a local store that will order it for me but they have 3 different choices.

Sorry for the thread jack Guitarman-S.T-


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

kvm said:


> Andrew, which Diplomatico did you bring to the herf last March. I have a local store that will order it for me but they have 3 different choices.
> 
> Sorry for the thread jack Guitarman-S.T-


Kvm- It's the Diplomatico Reserva Exclusiva. It come in the green bottle.

ATL


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

PM sent. Maybe you didn't get it....


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Where am i able to find these guys?
> -Barbancourt
> -Rhum Barbancourt Reserve Speciale from Haiti
> 
> They both interest me and i HIGHLY dought my little town will have them haha. Thanks for the awsome help guys-


There's a couple of places I found online, but they don't ship to MN. Bummer. I feel your pain.

Call a couple of liquor stores in your area and ask them if they can order it for you. If they can't, let me know and I'll hook you up.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Go with the Diplomatico Rum. I love this sh!t, I have been drinking it like water lately.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Kvm- It's the Diplomatico Reserva Exclusiva. It come in the green bottle.
> 
> ATL


Thanks Andrew!


----------



## jsteel508 (May 19, 2006)

Oddly enough both of my favorite rums come from Guatemala. Zaya Gran Reserva 12 year and Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 Anos are both very good and have thier unique differences. I always keep a bottle of each around the house. Only really drink them on the rocks. A friend of mine brought me a bottle of Appleton 12 year from Jamaica. THis was some of the worst rum I have had. Tasted like vanilla rubbing alcohol.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Go with the Diplomatico Rum. I love this sh!t, I have been drinking it like water lately.


Ah!! another convert!! 

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Go with the Diplomatico Rum. I love this sh!t, I have been drinking it like water lately.


Oh, oh.
Mike, we need to get you away from Andrew.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tetraplegic said:


> I recommend Ron Zacapa Centenario. It's world class rum out of Guatemala, believe it or not.
> 
> http://www.ronzacapacentenario.com/


And how exactly would you know? I dun think you over 21 yet


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> And how exactly would you know? I dun think you over 21 yet


And I suppose you waited until you were of legal drinking age before you took your first taste of demon alcohol. :al


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I recommend Rhum Barbancourt Reserve Speciale from Haiti. Choose from 4, 8, and 15 years old. The 15 yo will cost you around $40, the other two come in under $20.


I agree.

I've never had the 4 (I've heard that it's not nearly as good as the others), but the 8 and 15 are delicious. The 8 is a little sweeter, and I like it better over ice with cigars than the 15. Plus, for 1/2 the price, you can drink twice as much for the same $. :al :al

Let us know what you end up getting and how you like it!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DriftyGypsy said:


> And I suppose you waited until you were of legal drinking age before you took your first taste of demon alcohol. :al


Of course not!


----------

